# Realistic Pencil Drawings by 18 year old. Vote for her!



## ChelseaNoyon

Hi! My name is Chelsea Noyon, I am an 18 year old Pencil Artist from BC, Canada. I have been drawing horses for 2 and a half years and own three horses of my own who inspire me everyday. 

I have entered in a Canadian Art Contest giving me the opportunity to have my work shown in the National Gallery of Canada. I need people's votes to get in first though! As a young artist, this is a huge opportunity! The art piece I posted for the contest is the first person I've ever drawn, I've only ever drawn horses. It's my newest piece that I think shows my skills best right now, so I used it for the contest. YOUR VOTE would be so much appreciated!! Please, please help me get into this Gallery! 

I have some of my other artwork attached here, one of a cat and a person (the person is part of the contest) but I do draw mainly horses, as I said above.

Please PM me on how and where to vote for me in the art contest (I can't put the link here)!


----------

